# Urbanisations - Costa Blanca South



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Has anyone got any information on the different urbanisations around the Costa Blanca south. Which are closest to the coast? Which are the nicest (don't want to cause any arguments between the various residents though LOL)? Who to contact for a rental property? Which agents to contact? I am looking for something like a small villa/bungalow, walking distance to amenities - I don't drive. Nice walks - I have a small dog. The reason I am thinking of an urbanisation is I don't know anyone in Spain and I thought it would be easier to get to know other expats - or maybe someone can suggest other types of places to stay. Oh! and I'm looking for something that is not too hilly! I have so many questions but that will do for now. 

Thanks for any help you can offer. I am hoping to visit Alicante in the next few weeks to have a look around.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Worth a bump as posts can be missed, dosnt mean everyone is ignoring you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

furiousfeline said:


> Hi everyone. Has anyone got any information on the different urbanisations around the Costa Blanca south. Which are closest to the coast? Which are the nicest (don't want to cause any arguments between the various residents though LOL)? Who to contact for a rental property? Which agents to contact? I am looking for something like a small villa/bungalow, walking distance to amenities - I don't drive. Nice walks - I have a small dog. The reason I am thinking of an urbanisation is I don't know anyone in Spain and I thought it would be easier to get to know other expats - or maybe someone can suggest other types of places to stay. Oh! and I'm looking for something that is not too hilly! I have so many questions but that will do for now.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer. I am hoping to visit Alicante in the next few weeks to have a look around.


Not all urbanisations are loaded with expats, some have no expats at all. 

SWMBO occasionally gets called in the help with translating at one urb. and the number of petty squabbles that go on... Some people invite friends from the local area to come in and use the pool (lending them their armbands) and often the other residents can't get near the pool area for outsiders. The administrator has just resigned with the words "You have a nice urbanisation here, but you are progressively destroying it..."

I don't know anything about that area (we are well inland) but it depends on what you are looking for - town, village, seaside, city, mountains, etc. A lot of expats have just moved into small towns and villages, where, providing they make the effort to fit in and get to know people, have found that the Spanish are very welcoming and helpful.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok sorry for my ignorance but what is SWMBO?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dedaneen said:


> Ok sorry for my ignorance but what is SWMBO?


SWMBO == She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I like to refer to her as La jefa. Bit, I really like SWMBO and plan on sharing it across the pond immediately.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Elyles said:


> I like to refer to her as La jefa. Bit, I really like SWMBO and plan on sharing it across the pond immediately.


Ryder Haggard, rather jingoistic but fun British novelist from a century ago...'She'. 'King Solomon's Mines' , 'Allan Quartermaine'...
A bit like 'Raiders of the Lost Ark' in Victorian prose....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> I like to refer to her as La jefa. Bit, I really like SWMBO and plan on sharing it across the pond immediately.


"She who must be obeyed" is the wife of the fictional character Rumpole of the Bailey penned by John Mortimer.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Now she is the wife of multiple friends in the US


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

furiousfeline said:


> Hi everyone. Has anyone got any information on the different urbanisations around the Costa Blanca south. Which are closest to the coast? Which are the nicest (don't want to cause any arguments between the various residents though LOL)? Who to contact for a rental property? Which agents to contact? I am looking for something like a small villa/bungalow, walking distance to amenities - I don't drive. Nice walks - I have a small dog. The reason I am thinking of an urbanisation is I don't know anyone in Spain and I thought it would be easier to get to know other expats - or maybe someone can suggest other types of places to stay. Oh! and I'm looking for something that is not too hilly! I have so many questions but that will do for now.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer. I am hoping to visit Alicante in the next few weeks to have a look around.


an urbanisation is nothing other than a housing estate / neighbourhood /barrio

it might be a gated estate of apartments &/or townhouses built by one builder

it might be individually designed houses built by one builder

it might be individually designed houses built by several or even many builders

we have examples of each in my town


----------

